# Can you replace the elements in a Gerber multi tool?



## JohnnyB (Aug 25, 2006)

Last night, driving home from my Son's football game, I noticed a Gerber multi tool laying in the road so I pulled of and retrieved it. Upon examination, it turns out the knife blade is broken off at the very base. The rest of the tool is in good shape. 

It doesn't look like the retaining bolts can be removed. Does anyone have any experience with something like this?


----------



## Malpaso (Aug 25, 2006)

Send it in to Gerber. Worst case they fix it and charge you, best case they fix it for free.


----------



## RebelRAM (Aug 25, 2006)

On the very first Gerber multitools you could. There was an allen screw that held the elements. Gerber never sold individual elements though so it was still a warranty issue. I'm not sure if they sent out replacement parts or not then. Now all you can do is contact them and send in the whole tool. I have only used Gerber's warranty service once and it was for a pair of Fiskars pruning shears. They ended up replacing the whole tool. And from the way it was broken, that's all they could do. Cost me about $5 to ship the tool to them, but atleast they sent me a brand new tool as a replacement, so I can't complain.


----------



## Northern Lights (Aug 26, 2006)

I just sent a broken one back to Gerber. They returned it in a new case not repaired, obsolete model, and also sent with it to me a NEW MODEL IN A CASE. Cost was my to postage them. Turn around in US mail was 8 days! Great customer service and warranty.


----------



## JohnnyB (Aug 26, 2006)

Great info guys, I'll ship it out Monday


----------

